# ZAPI Inverter Ansteuerung CANopen mit CoDeSys



## db_mlog (19 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand schon mal einen Inverter der Firma ZAPI, in der CANOpen Ausführung, über CoDeSys angesteuert?
Vielleicht hat jemand ein Beispiel für mich, da der Vertrieber des Inverters mir kein EDS-File zur Verfügung stellen kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Merten1982 (19 Oktober 2010)

Wenn es irgendwie geht, dann lass es bleiben und nimm andere Antriebe!

*WARNUNG ACHTUNG!!!*
Die können kein CANOpen, auch wenn Sie das immer wieder kackendreist behaupten!! Es ist nur ein an CANOpen angelehntes Protokoll. Teilweise nennt Atech/Zapi es auch OpenCan und nicht CANOpen. I.d.R. funktionieren die Geräte nicht mit anderen CANOpen Geräten. Wenn Du die beim Support direkt darauf ansprichst, dass es kein CANOpen ist, geben Sie es auch manchmal zu. Je nachdem wen Du dran hast.
Konkret habe ich es mit der Helmholz CAN 300Pro als CANOpen Master versucht und die von Helmholz konnten relativ schnell und eindeutig nachweisen, dass Zapi kein CANOpen kann.
*WARNUNG ACHTUNG!!!*

Es ist nur ein an CANOpen angelehntes Protokoll.
Ich habe jetzt 6 Wochen gebraucht um herauszubekommen wie beim AC1-Combi die CAN Telegramme aufgebaut sind. Hat den Laden nicht interessiert, dass ich Fehler in der Doku gefunden habe.... Da Waren auf einmal 12 Byte in einem CAN Telegram.

Die Dokus sind voller Fehler und unvollständig.
Versuche doch mal Datenblätter für die Steuerung und Motoren zu bekommen. 
  Das überfordert den Laden in der Regel schon!
  In den Datenblättern hat dann ein und derselbe Motor mal 2Kw mal 0,8Kw und drei unterschiedlich Bestellnummern....

Achja, ich habe einmal zusammen mit einem deren Techniker 9 Antriebe an einem  CAN-Bus in betrieb genommen. Hat 8h gedauert um herauszufinden, dass überall ein CAN Abschlusswiderstand eingebaut war. Wohlgemerkt ein fest eingelöteter SMD Widerstand!!! Ob die Geräte mit oder ohne Abschlusswiderstand ausgeliefert werden ist Glückspiel. An den Bestellnummern kann man es meines Wissens nicht eindeutig erkennen. Habe die auch darauf angesprochen, habe noch keine Antwort.

Achja, dass man dort einfach keine Antwort bekommt, kommt auch vor, öfters…

Und dann sind da noch die Probleme mit den Baudraten, Du hast absolut keine Chance herauszufinden welche Baudrate die Geräte haben. Das steckt so tief in der Firmware, dass ein Endanwender dies nicht auslesen kann. 
Kommt auch vor, dass man in einem Projekt mit zwei Steuerungen einen 125k und einen mit 500k bekommt. 

Von Geschirmten CAN Bus Steckern haben die übrigens auch noch nichts gehört, 1Mbit Baudrate können Sie wegen EMV Problemen nicht....

Die Stecker sind sowieso der Hammer, man braucht Spezialwerkzeug....

Wie gesagt ich würde es lassen, ansonsten plane sehr sehr sehr sehr viel Zeit ein!!!!
   Du musst ja auch erstmal zu Fuss deren Protokoll implementieren....
[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  Um welches Teil geht es denn Konkret?
  Beim AC0, AC1 und AC-X ist das Handbuch, vorrausgesetzt man hat es Dir ü berhaupt gegeben, gar nicht so schlecht, zumindest was die Beschreibung des Pseudo-CANOpen Protokolls angeht. 
  HB AC0_AC1 Stand März2008-V2.pdf ab Seite 80
HB ACX Stand Dez 2007-V4.pdf ab Seite 97
Bei AC-1 Kombi gilt diese nur Teilweise.


----------



## db_mlog (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Merten1982,

vielen Dank für Deine Infos.

Leider kommt ein Austausch des Inverters nicht mehr in Frage.
Da ich seit Heute auch den Inverter vor mir liegen habe, kann ich Deinen Erfahrungen nur zustimmen.

Vielleicht könntest Du mir Deine Progammteile, der CAN-Bus Ansteuerung, zur Verfügung stellen. Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Merten1982 (20 Oktober 2010)

db_mlog schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest Du mir Deine Progammteile, der CAN-Bus Ansteuerung, zur Verfügung stellen. Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.



Es gibt da mehrere Probleme:
Es ist für eine Siemens S7-300 mit Helmholz Can300 Pro, geschrieben in SCL

Da ich damals auch davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Drecksteile CANOpen können, hatte ich mein Programm auch so vorbereitet. Ich durfte dann schnell mal eben Nachts meine Programm umschreiben, und nach "schnell mal eben"  sieht es auch aus....
Und dann musste ich es noch für weitere CAN Geräte erweitern. So bald ich mal Zeit habe muss ich das mal neu schreiben, ich Blicke selber kaum noch durch:-(

Ich glaube nicht, dass es Dir Hilft, aber ich habs mal in den Anhang gepackt.


----------



## sw@swac.de (12 Februar 2018)

Es sind bisher 8 Jahre vergangen und die Probleme mit dem CANopen Protokoll bzw. dem EDS-File sind bei Zapi wohl immer noch dieselben.
Auch mit dem mitgelieferten EDS-File ist es kaum möglich, einen Controller (hier mit ACEX) mit einer WAGO SPS (Codesys 3.5.x) zu Laufen zu bringen.
Ausgesprochen guter Support von einem Marktführer.
sw


----------

